# Bought some more rollers today, but are these birmingham rollers?



## driver_hr (Dec 15, 2012)

I bought a small kit of rollers last week all of which are definitely birmingham rollers, pics can be seen in my other thread. 

Today i went back to the same seller an bought 4 more birmingham rollers of him which were from a different kit. Now someone I know who keeps pigeons has told me these 4 look like wolverhampton tumblers to him but he seems unsure so could the members on here tell me if they think these are true birmingham rollers or not? 

Thank You.


----------



## hthomas (Aug 7, 2013)

no help here but i love the 2nd and 4th birds colors especially the 4th


----------



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

The beak is shorter than for Birmingham rollers.


----------



## Painted Skies Loft (Sep 24, 2012)

I agree the beaks do seem shorter, and the head doesn't look quite like a Birmingham to me...


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. To me they look like cross between a high flying tumbler and a roller. Because some have that tumbler head and their white caps. Kind of like the ones in New York.


----------



## driver_hr (Dec 15, 2012)

I finally managed to find out what they are. Its very confusing here in the UK. You get birmingham rollers with the badge markings but you also get a wolverhampton badge which is a tumbler, originally a cross between a roller an a highflyer. Someone sold me these wolverhampton badges as birmingham rollers, as you can see they do look similar to birmingham rollers which makes things very confusing for novice's like me. I've called the seller an i shall be returning these 4 back to him.

I bought 10 rollers last week, thread posted on them a few days ago, i will be uploading some more pics of them in that thread so members on here can please confirm if in fact those are badge rollers an not badge tumblers then that would be great.

Thank You for your help.


----------



## dray123 (May 11, 2010)

*Lace Rollers*

Looking for some toy stencil rollers or lace color rollers.


----------

